
Allow / deny IP ranges - fwsgonzo
Hey, I just had a ton of failed logins to my github account and they are all from Ukraine. You can guess what that means just as well as me. I just realized that I can&#x27;t block IP ranges or do simple things like &quot;Only allow logins from Norway&quot; which is my country of residence.<p>Why on earth not? Is this really that hard to do?   I checked all my mail providers and none of them support this too.
======
emayljames
A feature, such as you have described; could be used maliciously aswell. For
example, if an admin from one country sets the account to one geo location. A
strong password, without human readable words and a good length is good
enough. Github will have mitigations in place to make it very hard to crack.
Edit: To add, also; VPN's are wide spread and can easily be used to circumvent
this type of geo feature.

